# Unable to use my gmail to register with?!?!



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

I get the below error:

The e-mail address you entered is not allowed to be used.

Any ideas why I cant register using gmail?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes. Gmail is blocked by default because it was being used by spammers too easily. Let me know your email address to ttforum @ mail.com (without the spaces) and I'll set it up to be allowed for you


----------

